
Google creates performance test for ad blocking Chrome extensions - pmh
https://9to5google.com/2019/06/13/google-creates-chrome-ad-blocker-extension/
======
llampx
If you trust Google to not eventually stop your from blocking ads in Chrome,
I've got a bridge to sell you.

